
Safari 5: Managing Files with the Downloads Popover - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/safari_5_managing_files_with_the_downloads_popover/
======
denzil_correa
Interesting, I would like to know the percentage of folks who prefer this over
the earlier version. Personally, anything over the previous "Downloads" window
pop up is a refreshing change.

